# Incomplete Bowel Movement, feels like a blockage?



## dak1 (May 26, 2016)

So this is my first post here, but Ive been reading this forum alot and Ive gained alot of useful information from here. Ive not been diagnosed with IBS although I have alot of left flank pain after consuming sugar; multiple blood and urine tests nothing showed up in my kidneys so my Gp thought it was probably IBS, I didn't pursue it heavily because so long as I cut out sugar (normal carbs are ok) Im alright.

Anyway the issue I want to discuss is more to do with incomplete bowel movements, but my symptoms are somewhat odd? So I have bowel movements every 2 days normally, but that can increase to everyday if I eat more fibre. I am a male, Im 24 and Im a bit overweight.

My bowel movements actually come out fine for the most part, they are not flat, nor really broken up into small balls. Though they come out ok but there always feels like there's a bit stuck up there (and I know there is for sure I can still wipe the end of it), and no matter how much I push it doesnt seem to budge. It means I have to wipe alot, but usually Im ok till the next BM. Sometimes though if I release gas (or fart to put it crudely), a bit of feces almost sips through, and I have to go wipe or have another BM to remove the small chunk of feces then wipe. I should also mention when having BM is that the feces tend to come out through the front of the anal opening like something is blocking the back part of the anal canal.

The other worrying thing is I noticed when I strain hard trying to remove the last pieces, I feel like there is some matter moving down which is not feces, definitely not, that got me really worried. I checked that nothing is falling through my anus. Sometimes after bowel movements I feel a little bit of pressure bit it usually wears off after a few hours.

So compared to what Ive read I suppose my case isn't too serious, but it is a little baffling? I don't have full blown symptoms for Rectal Prolapse or Internal Intussusception (or any type of prolapse in the area), but I have enough symptoms to cause some alarm. I started to drink quite a bit of prune juice, and it certainly made my BM alot softer, but I still had the same problem. Also after drinking it for two weeks now my BMs have started to have a funny putrid smell. This shouldn't be the case? As I thought fibre makes BM less smelly?

Also a last note on smell. My anus area does some to be quite odorous and its been for the past 8 years or so. The smell usually comes through my underwear but not generally though my trousers, I found that changing to antibacterial soap really helped. I do scrub back there really well, but an odor seems to persist nonetheless. Its manageable but still annoying. I also noticed my thighs and the crevice on the reverse of my knee tend to give off the same odor (which is really really strange), I don't know how that would happen as they are far removed from the anus, but still the change in soap helped eliminate alot of it.

Sorry for the really long post, but any advice, or hearing from anybody experiencing the same symptoms would be great, thanks!

EDIT: Forgot to mention I booked an appointment with the GP so will explain what's happening, hopefully he doesn't try to palm me off.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

re incomplete BM's. have you tried elevating your feet on something like a foot stool, large shoe box or a squatty potty? elevating the feet helps straighten out the anorectal angle and allows a more complete evaucation. it might take some experimentation to find out what height works best for you. i started with a footstool, then tried a very large show box and finally bought a squatty potty on amazon.

also--don't strain when you go straining isn't good--it can create hemorrhoids. and it's counterproductive to having a complete BM. it makes the muscles down there lock up.

i've posted this a number of times so maybe you've already seen it but here's a good u-tube video on how to have a bowel movement without straining:






like she says, make your waist wide and push from there--not from the rectum.

a glycerin suppository might help you move out the stool that is stuck in the rectum.

a defecotory proctogram ( defecogram) will show if you have a rectal prolapse--both external or internal. ask your doc for this test. if your GP palms you off, ask for a referral to a good gastroenterologist.


----------



## dak1 (May 26, 2016)

annie7 said:


> re incomplete BM's. have you tried elevating your feet on something like a foot stool, large shoe box or a squatty potty? elevating the feet helps straighten out the anorectal angle and allows a more complete evaucation. it might take some experimentation to find out what height works best for you. i started with a footstool, then tried a very large show box and finally bought a squatty potty on amazon.
> 
> also--don't strain when you go straining isn't good--it can create hemorrhoids. and it's counterproductive to having a complete BM. it makes the muscles down there lock up.
> 
> ...


Hi annie, sorry for the late reply and thanks very much for the helpful comments!

The video helped a bit but I still get incomplete BM most of the time, I don't know why but it just seems like I stop right when the last bits should come out.

When I went to the doctor he said he doesn't think its serious because the BM comes out pretty complete, he said I should try relaxing and staying longer on the toilet.......I was a little disappointed but he said if the symptoms persist I should come back again and he would do the sphincter test...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry you're still getting incomplete BMs.

he's right--relaxing and staying longer on the toilet can help.

but yes, do get tested if the problems persist.. a defecatory proctogram (defecogram) will show if you have a rectal prolapse or any other outlet problem. if the test shows that you have pelvic floor dysfunction (anismus), biofeedback with a trained physical therapist will help a lot to teach you how to relax and coordinate your pelvic floor muscles so you can have a more complete BM. pfd is not just something women get--men can get it too.

http://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/diseases_conditions/hic_pelvic_floor_dysfunction


----------



## dak1 (May 26, 2016)

annie7 said:


> sorry you're still getting incomplete BMs.
> 
> he's right--relaxing and staying longer on the toilet can help.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will try relaxing and see, but if it persists I will ask to be tested, I will push towards a defecogram, but I know doctors do not like being told what to do...so perhaps it will be gentle suggestions.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sounds like a plan... and yes, gentle suggestions are a good idea.


----------



## dak1 (May 26, 2016)

annie7 said:


> sounds like a plan... and yes, gentle suggestions are a good idea.


Thanks 

I wanted to ask you some questions if thats ok? Just so I have more knowledge before I likely visit the GP again.

After reading up online I realised that it is not normal apparently to wipe more than 1-10 times every time I have a BM....but it has been that way since childhood, infact I remember distinctly needing to wipe alot to avoid any accidents, do you think this is something I should mention? I continue to need to wipe alot after BMs and there still seems to be either stool or mucus (its hard to tell the difference) always left in my rectum pretty much all the time, like for normal people I think they're rectum is clean after a shower, mine still has brown bits inside the good news is it does not spill beyond the anus for now (as I mentioned before).

I also inspected my behind in the mirror (this was kind of weird to do but I had to check it out), I noticed that one side of the anus is normal and brown (Im black lol), but the other side has like a red patch, I can't quite say its a hemorrhoid but is looks like the red patch is comign from inside the anal canal and spilling out? It looks weird, I definitely don't think anything has "prolapsed" because I can't push it back, its more like the skin inside has spilled out. Its really itchy and tender on that side too, do you have any clue what that could be? Im probably going to try hemorrhoid ointment on it.

Lastly do you ever experience the feeling like either gas or BM comes through one part of the anus? Many times when I release gas it comes through just the front part of the anus, its the same with smaller BMs aswell.

Im very sorry to bombard you like this, but talking to the GP frustrated me and was really embarrassing so I don't feel I explained as much as I could, thanks!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh no need to apologize--it's good to ask questions. that's what we're here for









and i understand that it can be hard to talk to a doctor about things like this because yes, it can feel embarrassing. i used to feel that way but i got over it pretty quickly because i really wanted answers and asking questions--difficult though it was--was the only way to get them. doctors are professionals and believe me, there is nothing they haven't already heard--or seen--before.

sorry--i really don't know about the wiping. we've had threads on here before about that--"can't get anus clean" etc.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/143695-cant-get-anus-clean/

there are more posts like this on the gas, flatulence, bloating and the leaky gas forums (listed under "even more symptoms" on the main board directory)

i do think it would be a good idea to mention this to your doc.

and ask about the red patch, too. i've had some that sometimes look red and was told it was an external hemorrhoid that got irritated but that was my situation. for me, putting hemorrhoid cream on it helped so yes, that's a good thing to try. there are also prescription creams for this. i suppose what you have could also be a skin tag. ask your doc--he would know for sure.

i've never had that experience of gas or a BM coming through one part of the anus.

i do hope your doc has you have a defecogram just to see what's going on and if you have a prolapse or not.


----------



## dak1 (May 26, 2016)

annie7 said:


> oh no need to apologize--it's good to ask questions. that's what we're here for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, thanks alot annie7







I'll wait and try relaxing and ointment (maybe some sitz baths I think its called) for a few weeks so I don't seem like a hyperchondriac (doctor already thinks I am lol).

Btw.....I totally forgot to ask but....annie are you ok? I heard you got hit by a smooth criminal


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--sitz baths are an excellent idea. i've done them. they really can help with hemorrhoids.

and oh yeah--doctors--







--some of them do think that way sometimes.. you've got the right idea on how to handle them.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

dak1 said:


> Btw.....I totally forgot to ask but....annie are you ok? I heard you got hit by a smooth criminal


























i didn't know what you meant at first but i googled it







cool song. i love michael jackson.


----------



## dak1 (May 26, 2016)

annie7 said:


> i didn't know what you meant at first but i googled it
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Yeah he's a legend, still feels awkward he's not here









Thanks again for your help, especially as Im not exactly IBS diagnosed so....I'll be sure to post back in a month when I see the GP again, and maybe what I find might add to the abundance on info already available here.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh you're more than welcome









and yes, do keep us posted on how things go. good luck!


----------



## William Hobba (Jan 17, 2014)

dak1 said:


> Thanks, I will try relaxing and see, but if it persists I will ask to be tested, I will push towards a defecogram, but I know doctors do not like being told what to do...so perhaps it will be gentle suggestions.


Get the following book:

https://www.amazon.com/Headache-Pelvis-Revised-Expanded-Updated/dp/0972775552

I am devouring it right now.

I realize a number of symptoms I had in the past was this and my IBS coexists with a pelvic floor disorder.

It may ring a bell for you as well.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## dak1 (May 26, 2016)

William Hobba said:


> Get the following book:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Headache-Pelvis-Revised-Expanded-Updated/dp/0972775552
> 
> ...


I'll check it out, thanks alot!


----------



## InvestigatorLG (Feb 23, 2016)

Quick update on what's going on with my doctor appointments

So it's looking more and more as the pelvic floor dysnergia (anismus) may be the responsible for the leaky gas

Biofeedback is helping but requires so much discipline and no stress. Next appointment will be hypnotherapy...

If that doesn't do the trick, they will do botox injection to relax the muscles. Things are looking better and better


----------



## dak1 (May 26, 2016)

So...its been a while thanks again for all the suggestions! Ive been practising relaxation and taking more time on the bathroom but it doesn't seem to really help, so Im going back to my GP.

Ive just discovered a couple of things so maybe it might help some people.

Firstly and this sounds really stupid.....but I didnt realise that most people only use a few squares of toilet roll, so in comparison me having to wipe alot since childhood is not normal at all, hardly ever did I need only a few squares. Ive only noticed the incomplete evacuation feeling more recently mainly because Ive been paying more attention to "down there" so either I was born with an anus thats hard to clean, or I didnt have enough veggies as a kid and its continued to affect me today even though I now take alot of fibre.

Another thing, the red patch I was talking about is irritated skin, Ive been using a steroid cream and an anti fungal and it helps alot, its starting to heal slowly, and Ive stopped use TP and just shower after BMs.

The last thing is Im definitely experiencing leakages, again stupidly I didnt realise because it mainly happens when Im sweating, ie walking or running, so I thought it was just sweat. But I did some intense exercise and decided to wipe and yeah.....it was all creamy and yellow, and had a punchy odor, it was pungent lol.

So Im thinking I could just have a hemorrhoid thats causing all these problems, or I have some type of prolapse. I doubt the prolapse because the stools are still properly formed, for that reason Im also doubting internal intussusception, but I suppose it could be early stages?

I'll update once I return from the GP, if its internal hemmies that would explain the feeling of incompleteness, the mucus and why bits of stool can get stuck.


----------



## dak1 (May 26, 2016)

Hello, just a quick update, I went to see a colorectal surgeon today and I got some answers. Basically I have internal and external hemorrhoids (no shock there lol), I'm going to get an anal manometry done and a flexible sigmoidoscopy done aswell because he suspects I have pelvic floor disorder and also wants to rule out any bowel problems.

Thanks for the advice will keep posted on my results!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Have you tried metamucil?

It's basically the best fiber for incomplete evacuation and hemorrhoids.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Dak

thanks for the update. that's good that you saw your colorectal surgeon and got some answers. sounds like he's being very thorough with all the testing--another good thing.

yes, please do keep us posted--thanks


----------



## dak1 (May 26, 2016)

PD85 said:


> Have you tried metamucil?
> 
> It's basically the best fiber for incomplete evacuation and hemorrhoids.


HI, yes Ive been taking the equivalent in the uk which is called fybogel and it certainly helps alot, but not fully!



annie7 said:


> Hi Dak
> 
> thanks for the update. that's good that you saw your colorectal surgeon and got some answers. sounds like he's being very thorough with all the testing--another good thing.
> 
> yes, please do keep us posted--thanks


Yes he was excellent, and thorough lol, I hate it when you are the one to present suggestions but nope, I told him my problems and he went along with all the suggestions.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's terrific! i wish all docs were like this!


----------

